# Training Class Games



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I am trying something new with the 4-H kids this year. Normally we don't start training until the end of May because we only have outside facilities. This year I have secured an indoor facility and am planning on working with the kids beginning at the end of January. 

I am going to change things up a little and work with them more on fun ways of training their dogs. We are going to start with "touch" and "target" training and work into more elaborate "tricks". Some of these dogs have great potential, but you can tell they really don't like working, so I want to make it fun for the dog, which in turn, I believe, will make it more fun for the kids. 

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for games we could play in class to spice things up a little.

Thanks!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm, did you watch the 'Crate Games' DVD?

Zak George (on Superfetch) has a lot of good/cute/fun training videos too.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Taxtel. I'm actually looking for some things I can use as friendly competition to do at the end of class. Like, musical chairs, When the music stops they have to give their dog a sit stay and go sit in a chair and whoever is last is out. That type of stuff.


----------

